# Cooking With Resin?



## smokeysmokey9 (Nov 8, 2008)

i cleaned out my bowl for the first time in a long long time. there were MOUNDS of reasin in there ive got a lot and i was wondering if its possible to cook that into brownies or something..using it like hash oil or something. anyone have some ideas?


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 9, 2008)

Make some quick cannabutter up.

like 100gz butter (highest fat content ya can find)... say 300MLs water a pan and your resin... Cook all together on medium heat (rapid simmer). Then strain or not if its only resin and make some baked goods...

This is if you have enough res?


----------



## smokeysmokey9 (Nov 9, 2008)

i filled about 2 dimebaags so i guess that could be enough for only one person.


----------



## joepro (Nov 9, 2008)

smokeysmokey9 said:


> i cleaned out my bowl for the first time in a long long time. there were MOUNDS of reasin in there ive got a lot and i was wondering if its possible to cook that into brownies or something..using it like hash oil or something. anyone have some ideas?


yuk! 
you kids are harcore, you want to cook with resin other dude wants to snort keif. is smoking not in style anymore?
Try and cook with resin, I'm wondering myself..
please post your findings


----------



## chuckbane (Nov 9, 2008)

lol... resin is tar with collected THC molecules, it is good for getting high by smoking and thats about it.

Cooking resin in budder will not remove the thc molecules from the tar, you would need butane or iso to get THC off tar meng


----------



## smokeysmokey9 (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah i figured that. i smoked it haha
i felt it pretty strong. and then i went to sleep


----------



## Rob Everyman (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres what I do: I boil my resin and even my pipes for 10-15 minutes in water and butter until it smells like straight nasty. then I take a package of ramen and add it with out the seasons. Cook it until the noodles are saturated then consume it all including the water. I did this initially as an experiment and ate it on an empty stomach and didnt smoke anything so I would be able to definitively tell what effects, if any I would experience. Initially I thought it didnt work but I found an hour or so later I was SMASHED. So much so that I couldn't even socialize. I look forward to cleaning my pipes now more than ever.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 23, 2011)

Rob Everyman said:


> Heres what I do: I boil my resin and even my pipes for 10-15 minutes in water and butter until it smells like straight nasty. then I take a package of ramen and add it with out the seasons. Cook it until the noodles are saturated then consume it all including the water. I did this initially as an experiment and ate it on an empty stomach and didnt smoke anything so I would be able to definitively tell what effects, if any I would experience. Initially I thought it didnt work but I found an hour or so later I was SMASHED. So much so that I couldn't even socialize. I look forward to cleaning my pipes now more than ever.


I tried this today and I was astounded.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Crazy!! how much resin did you use??


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 23, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Crazy!! how much resin did you use??


i didn't smoke either... i boiled my bowl with in water with a little bit of butter for apprx. 15 minutes. i used tongs to swish water around inside the bowl to clear all the resin out. after that i just made ramen, and added flavoring. the noodles ended up being terrible, but the liquid wasn't so bad. only drank around half of it. about 45 minutes later i began to feel something like a buzz. for the next two hours it continued to set in until i was also barely able to socialize. it's been around 5 hours now and i still feel great.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 23, 2011)

notoriouszig said:


> i didn't smoke either... i boiled my bowl with in water with a little bit of butter for apprx. 15 minutes. i used tongs to swish water around inside the bowl to clear all the resin out. after that i just made ramen, and added flavoring. the noodles ended up being terrible, but the liquid wasn't so bad. only drank around half of it. about 45 minutes later i began to feel something like a buzz. for the next two hours it continued to set in until i was also barely able to socialize. it's been around 5 hours now and i still feel great.


 
I boil my pieces to clean them every couple months, and always dump the water down the drain.... Gonna have to give this a try. Thanks for the confirming review


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 23, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I boil my pieces to clean them every couple months, and always dump the water down the drain.... Gonna have to give this a try. Thanks for the confirming review


 yeah, np. i'd like to hear how you like it. i'm looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## 303 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gross, what the fuck is a dimebag


----------



## 303 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rob Everyman said:


> Heres what I do: I boil my resin and even my pipes for 10-15 minutes in water and butter until it smells like straight nasty. then I take a package of ramen and add it with out the seasons. Cook it until the noodles are saturated then consume it all including the water. I did this initially as an experiment and ate it on an empty stomach and didnt smoke anything so I would be able to definitively tell what effects, if any I would experience. Initially I thought it didnt work but I found an hour or so later I was SMASHED. So much so that I couldn't even socialize. I look forward to cleaning my pipes now more than ever.


 What are you 13? Idiots!


----------



## doobered (Jun 24, 2011)

this...is nuts


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 24, 2011)

303 said:


> What are you 13? Idiots!


it's recycling. i also really don't mind the taste, so not doing it would almost be a waste. i guess if those are the criteria for being 13.......


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 24, 2011)

303 said:


> Gross, what the fuck is a dimebag


 where the resin in my bowl came from


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 24, 2011)

You think it's gross, don't try it. I for one am all for new ways of experimenting with different ways of smoking and eating cannabis/thc. I'm going to try this method simply because I have never heard of it, and it sounds tolerable to me. If I like it, I'll do it again, if not, trial and error. ...Happy Growin...


----------



## gioua (Jun 26, 2011)

You can get the same effects you are looking for by simply drinking bong water..... (you were looking for a way to upchuck, right?)


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hell yeah, Just replace regular water with bong water when making kool aid and you're A ok!


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 28, 2011)

i don't really think this is comparable to drinking bong water.


----------



## gioua (Jun 29, 2011)

notoriouszig said:


> i don't really think this is comparable to drinking bong water.


 Sure it is... both are nasty as hell... ok.. dont get me wrong.. I have eaten some nasty tasting edibles... but resin?? I would only use that in a pinch and as hash!


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jun 29, 2011)

notoriouszig is right the resin is more potent unless you haave left your bong water to sit and collect, but if i had a choice i would go with the resin.. hell thanks for sharing never would've thought to make resin noodles


----------



## SeeRockCity (Mar 30, 2013)

notoriouszig said:


> I tried this today and I was astounded.


TOTALLY DOING THIS !!!! I have like 5 grams of resin.
I made canamilk once with a harvested plant....most stoned I've ever been..
I hope the resin works with the fatty dairy in the same way!!


----------



## SeeRockCity (Mar 30, 2013)

303 said:


> What are you 13? Idiots!


idiots? using every part of your plant is idiotic?

THC is fat soluble...why not use it ALL!! 
Shit aint cheap!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 30, 2013)

Fucking disgusting.


----------



## SeeRockCity (Mar 30, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Fucking disgusting.


edibles are anything but disgusting... if you've never had cana-milk...you've never had reefer!!


----------

